# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Ազատ vs «Ավանդական»

## Glen

Հարգանքներս բոլորին ... 
Ես հասկանում եմ, որ իմ հարցերը ոմանք փորձելու են այլ կերպ ընկալել ու թեման ուրիշ տեղ տանել, բայց ես անկեղծ, անկախ իմ ապրելակերպից, ուզում եմ էս հարցը տամ ու եթե կցանկանաք՝ քննարկենք։

Ինչ լիմիտներ ունեք սեքսի մեջ, լինի դա կին և ամուսին հարաբերություններում, կամ ընկեր և ընկերուհի։ Ի՞նչ եք հասկանում ազատ սեքս ասելով ու ո՞րն ա էդ ազատության սահմանը։
Իսկ եթե կողմնակից եք ավելի "ավանդական" սեքի, ապա ի՞նչ պատճառներից ելնելով։

ես շատ մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, ովքեր իրենց կանանց հետ շատ լիմիտներով են սեքս անում, իսկ երբ բանը հասնում ա "նանար"-ին՝ չափ ու սահմանը կորցնում են։ Էս երևույթը ես երբեք չեմ հասկացել ու դժվար էլ հասկանամ։ Կինը չի ուզու՞մ էդ ամեն ինչը, կինը մարդ չի՞, թե՞ հենց կնոջից ա գալիս, որ տղամարդը չի ուզում իրեն շատ ազատություն տա։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էդ ազատի ու ավանդականի դասակարգումը չեմ հասկանում:

Մարդ կա ավանդականը սովորական սեքսն ա հասկանում՝ տարբեր դիրքերով, իսկ ազատը՝ օրալ, անալ և այլ -ալեր: Մարդ էլ կա ավանդականի մեջ օրալ անալն էլ է ներառում, ազատն էլ BDSM, դերախաղեր, threesome և այլն է հասկանում:

----------


## Glen

> Ես էդ ազատի ու ավանդականի դասակարգումը չեմ հասկանում:
> 
> Մարդ կա ավանդականը սովորական սեքսն ա հասկանում՝ տարբեր դիրքերով, իսկ ազատը՝ օրալ, անալ և այլ -ալեր: Մարդ էլ կա ավանդականի մեջ օրալ անալն էլ է ներառում, ազատն էլ BDSM, դերախաղեր, threesome և այլն է հասկանում:


Ճիշտ ես, դրա համար էլ ուզում եմ հենց դա քննարկեմ, թե ո՞վ ինչ ա հասկանում ազատ ու ավանդական ասելով ...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դե քանի որ հստակ դասակարգում չկա, ես գտնում եմ, որ կարիք էլ չկա սահմաններ գծել: Անկողնում պիտի ազատություն լինի, եթե երկուսին էլ ինչ-որ մի բան դուր է գալիս, ապա ոչ թե կարելի ա, այլ պարտադիր ա փորձելը: Ինչքան ազատ լինեն, էդքան ավելի շատ իրար կվստահեն ու էդքան ավելի շատ հաճույք կստանան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ավանդական ասելով պատկերացնում եմ սենց: Մարդը գործից գալիս ա տուն, ասում ա՝ աղջի, հանվի: Արագ-արագ գործողությունն անում ա, շուռ ա գալիս, քնում ա: Թե՞ սա հայ ավանդականն էր:  :Jpit: 

Ինձ համար սեքսի մեջ լիմիտ ա մենակ էն, ինչն ինձ կամ զուգընկերոջս հաճույք չի պատճառում: Մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում լիմիտներ չկան: 

Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա՝ ըստ ինչի՞ են մարդիկ լիմիտներ սահմանում: Ըստ սրբության մասին պատկերացումների՞, հասարակական կարծիքի՞, ներքի բարոյական արժեքների՞:

----------

Glen (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Ավանդական ասելով պատկերացնում եմ սենց: Մարդը գործից գալիս ա տուն, ասում ա՝ *աղջի, հանվի*: Արագ-արագ գործողությունն անում ա, շուռ ա գալիս, քնում ա: Թե՞ սա հայ ավանդականն էր:


Էս բոլդով նշածն արդեն ազատին ա տանում: Ավանդականում առանց հանվել են անում  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Մուշու (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս բոլդով նշածն արդեն ազատին ա տանում: Ավանդականում առանց հանվել են անում


Տրուսիկներն էլ չե՞ն հանում  :Jpit:

----------


## Glen

> Ինձ համար սեքսի մեջ լիմիտ ա մենակ էն, ինչն ինձ կամ զուգընկերոջս հաճույք չի պատճառում: Մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում լիմիտներ չկան: 
> 
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա՝ ըստ ինչի՞ են մարդիկ լիմիտներ սահմանում: Ըստ սրբության մասին պատկերացումների՞, հասարակական կարծիքի՞, ներքի բարոյական արժեքների՞:


դու հարցը ինձանից լավ ձևակերպեցիր։ Հենց դա եմ ուզում իմանալ։  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Տրուսիկներն էլ չե՞ն հանում


Չէ, մի քիչ կողքի են քաշում ու ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ առանց նայելու անում: Սրբության սրբոցը նույնիսկ ամուսինը ամուսնունը չպետք ա տեսնի ավանդական հայկական ընտանիքում  :Jpit: 

հ.գ. կատակ չեմ անում, կան տենց մարդիկ:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.03.2016), Rammstein (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս բոլդով նշածն արդեն ազատին ա տանում: Ավանդականում առանց հանվել են անում





> Չէ, մի քիչ կողքի են քաշում ու ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ առանց նայելու անում: Սրբության սրբոցը նույնիսկ ամուսինը ամուսնունը չպետք ա տեսնի ավանդական հայկական ընտանիքում 
> 
> հ.գ. կատակ չեմ անում, կան տենց մարդիկ:


Ես գիտեմ՝ լույսերն են անջատում  :Jpit:  Մեկ էլ տատիներ կան է, հպարտ-հպարտ ասում են, որ իրանց ամուսիններն են իրանց տկլոր չեն տեսել, իսկ հիմիկվա ջահելները... խեղճ տատիներ, ինչքան բան են կորցրել:

----------

Chuk (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

Ես մի երկու "ավանդապահ" ծանոթ տղեք գիտեմ, որ ասում են "կնիկս եթե մինետ անի, տնից կհանեմ ռադ կանեմ"։ Դե հիմա արի էս մարդկանց բան բացատրի ...

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսկ ընկերոջս տատը ավելի բոց բաներ էր ասում: Ասում ա.

- Էս ջահել սերունդը լեզուները շատ են երկարացրել, ինչից ասես չեն խոսում, բա մեր ժամանակ տե՞նց էր, գիշերը տեգրներս հերթով ծոցս էին մտնում, ծպտունս չէր ելնում  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.03.2016), Chuk (31.03.2016), Progart (09.07.2017), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Մանուլ (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Նիկեա (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

Ստեղ արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա առաջանում։
Բարոյականության լիմիտ ու սահման կա՞ զույգերի սեքսի մեջ )))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ընկերոջս տատը ավելի բոց բաներ էր ասում: Ասում ա.
> 
> - Էս ջահել սերունդը լեզուները շատ են երկարացրել, ինչից ասես չեն խոսում, բա մեր ժամանակ տե՞նց էր, գիշերը տեգրներս հերթով մտնում էր ծոցս, ծպտունս չէր ելնում


Հիմա դա ավանդակա՞ն ա, թե՞ ազատ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մի երկու "ավանդապահ" ծանոթ տղեք գիտեմ, որ ասում են "կնիկս եթե մինետ անի, տնից կհանեմ ռադ կանեմ"։ Դե հիմա արի էս մարդկանց բան բացատրի ...


Բայց ինձ ամենաշատը պատճառն ա բացում: Որ ասում են՝ էդ պռոշներով հետո պիտի էրեխեքիս պաչի: Սա պատմեցի ընկերոջս, որը հայ չի, զարմացած հարցրեց՝ ինչի չե՞ն կարա պռոշները լվան, նոր պաչեն:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց ինձ ամենաշատը պատճառն ա բացում: Որ ասում են՝ էդ պռոշներով հետո պիտի էրեխեքիս պաչի: Սա պատմեցի ընկերոջս, որը հայ չի, զարմացած հարցրեց՝ ինչի չե՞ն կարա պռոշները լվան, նոր պաչեն:


Բայց էդ նենց չի, որ խիստ հայկական ա: Չեմ հիշում *էս* թե *էս* կինոյում Ռոբերտ դե Նիրոյի մարմնավորած կերպարը՝ իտալացի մաֆիոզ Պոլ Վիտին ա տենց բացատրում իրա՝ կնոջ հետ տենց չհարաբերվելը:

----------

Rammstein (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Բայց ինձ ամենաշատը պատճառն ա բացում: Որ ասում են՝ էդ պռոշներով հետո պիտի էրեխեքիս պաչի: Սա պատմեցի ընկերոջս, որը հայ չի, զարմացած հարցրեց՝ ինչի չե՞ն կարա պռոշները լվան, նոր պաչեն:


Էս թեման մի անգամ էլ ա քննարկվել, չեմ հիշում՝ որ թեմայում, մեկն էլ հարց տվեց, թե՝ բա որ հետո էդ ձեռքերով հաց են կտրում, էդ նորմալ ա՞, ի՞նչ տարբերություն  :Jpit:  Հետագա փաստարկները չեմ հիշում։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չուկ, դավայ Գլենին ինտիմ անկյան դոստուպ տուր, Օրալ սեքս/կուննիլինգուս թեմայի գրառումների մեծ մասը նենց բացել ա բացում... Էսօր դա էի գտել կարդում, շատ հին գրառումները ժամանակին չէի կարդացել, էդ ինչ նարկոտիկ էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հիմա դա ավանդակա՞ն ա, թե՞ ազատ


ավանդական սվինգ սեքս ա  :Jpit:  կարևորը փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

> Չուկ, դավայ Գլենին ինտիմ անկյան դոստուպ տուր, Օրալ սեքս/*կուննիլինգուս* թեմայի գրառումների մեծ մասը նենց բացել ա բացում... Էսօր դա էի գտել կարդում, շատ հին գրառումները ժամանակին չէի կարդացել, էդ ինչ նարկոտիկ էր


մի ն-ով, ազիզ, հասկանում ենք, հարգում եք, հուզվում եք, բայց մեկ ա՝ մի ն-ով  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> ավանդական սվինգ սեքս ա  կարևորը փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ



ջոկել ես )))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> մի ն-ով, ազիզ, հասկանում ենք, հարգում եք, հուզվում եք, բայց մեկ ա՝ մի ն-ով


Դե արի էս նեղ մաջալին հիշի, որ հայերենում օտար փոխառությունների երկակի բաղաձայնները կրճատվում են  :Jpit:

----------

impression (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Չուկ, դավայ Գլենին ինտիմ անկյան դոստուպ տուր, Օրալ սեքս/կուննիլինգուս թեմայի գրառումների մեծ մասը նենց բացել ա բացում... Էսօր դա էի գտել կարդում, շատ հին գրառումները ժամանակին չէի կարդացել, էդ ինչ նարկոտիկ էր


ֆորումում գաղտնի բաժին կա՞ ...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ֆորումում գաղտնի բաժին կա՞ ...


Էս էջը բաց ու Մեծահասակների խմբին անդամակցելու հայտ ուղարկի  :Jpit:  http://www.akumb.am/profile.php?do=editusergroups

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ֆորումում գաղտնի բաժին կա՞ ...


Քեզ դուր չի գա  :LOL: 
Շատ հին ա ։)

----------


## Glen

> Էս էջը բաց ու Մեծահասակների խմբին անդամակցելու հայտ ուղարկի  http://www.akumb.am/profile.php?do=editusergroups



ուղարկած ա ))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Քեզ դուր չի գա 
> Շատ հին ա ։)


Բայց ինչի՞, շատ հետաքրքիր կոնտրաստ ա հիմիկվա քննարկումների ու էն ժամանակվա քննարկումների միջև, մանավանդ, երբ նույն մարդը երկու տեղում էլ լրիվ հակադարձ ու իրարամերժ բաներ ա գրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Hack

Ես կողմ չեմ «ավանդական» պիտակավորմանը: Ոչ քրիստոնեական, առավել ևս ոչ էլ հեթանոսական դարաշրջանում չկան ավանդական կոչեցյալ հստակ սահմանաված սեռական հարաբերությունների կանոններ: Դժվար է ասել, թե հասարակ գյուղացին քսան դար առաջ ինչով է զբաղվել գիշերներով իր կնոջ հետ, սակայն անուղղակի վկայություններով եզրակացնում ենք, որ մեզանից շատ ավելի բանիմաց է եղել:
Օրինակ՝ պահպանվել են լեգենդներ Աշտիշատում տեղի ունեցող հեշտասիրական ծիսակատարությունների մասին, որոնց մասնակցում էր ողջ բնակչությունը անկախ սեռից, արհեստից ու ձիրքից:
Հունահռոմեական պատմիչները թողել են բավականին հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ կեսարների զվարճությունների մասին (օրինակ՝ ցնդված Կալիգուլայի): Հաշվի առնելով որ հայոց արքաները սերտ քաղաքական ու արյունակցական կապերի մեջ էին Հռոմի ու Բյուզանդիայի հետ, կարելի է որոշակի պատկերացում կազմել նրանց անձնական կյանքի,  առօրյայի մասին: Զրադաշտության մեջ նմանապես ոչ մի սահմանափակում չկա, ինչպես նաև հրեական ավանդության մեջ (Ծն 1:22: Եւ օրհնեաց զնոսա Աստուած եւ ասէ. աճեցէ́ք եւ բազմացարուք), որը փոխանցվել է քրիստոնեությանը:

Ասածս ինչ է. ոչ մի հիմունք չկա մտածելու, որ «ավանդական» կոչված սահմանափակումները գալիս են հնուց ու կապված են մեր մշակույթի հետ: Սրանք ընդամենը վերջին հարյուրամյակի տգետ մարդկանց բորբոքված երևակայության պտուղն են: Ով ուզում է պատկերացում կազմել իրական «հայկական ավանդական սեքսի»™ մասին, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ Շիրազի «Գազել Շամիրամին»:

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2016), Chuk (31.03.2016), impression (31.03.2016), John (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## impression

ինչքան գիտեմ հնդիկներն ավանդական սեքսի ավելի քան 300 տարբերակներ ունեին, դասագիրքն էլ Կամասուտրա ա կոչվում
հետո՝ ինչը շատ ես անում, ավանդական ա դառնում ուզած-չուզած, հիմա կարող ա մարդկանց դուր ա գալիս սեքսի ընթացքում իրար քիթ քչփորել, է դուրները գալիս ա, ջանները սաղ լինի, բայց որ մի օր սրտներն էքստրիմ ուզեց, առանց քիթ քչփորելու պետք ա յոլա գնան

իհարկե բոլորս էլ հոգու խորքում հասկանում ենք, որ ավանդական ասվածը միսիոներական դիրքն ա՝ առանց ավելորդ թիթիզությունների, բայց նաև կարծում եմ բոլորս հասկանում ենք, որ էդ ավանդույթն արդեն սկսել ա պատմություն դառնալ, ի սլավա բաբամ, էէ բագամ

----------

Chuk (31.03.2016), Glen (31.03.2016), John (31.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես կողմ չեմ «ավանդական» պիտակավորմանը: Ոչ քրիստոնեական, առավել ևս ոչ էլ հեթանոսական դարաշրջանում չկան ավանդական կոչեցյալ հստակ սահմանաված սեռական հարաբերությունների կանոններ: Դժվար է ասել, թե հասարակ գյուղացին քսան դար առաջ ինչով է զբաղվել գիշերներով իր կնոջ հետ, սակայն անուղղակի վկայություններով եզրակացնում ենք, որ մեզանից շատ ավելի բանիմաց է եղել:
> Օրինակ՝ պահպանվել են լեգենդներ Աշտիշատում տեղի ունեցող հեշտասիրական ծիսակատարությունների մասին, որոնց մասնակցում էր ողջ բնակչությունը անկախ սեռից, արհեստից ու ձիրքից:
> Հունահռոմեական պատմիչները թողել են բավականին հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ կեսարների զվարճությունների մասին (օրինակ՝ ցնդված Կալիգուլայի): Հաշվի առնելով որ հայոց արքաները սերտ քաղաքական ու արյունակցական կապերի մեջ էին Հռոմի ու Բյուզանդիայի հետ, կարելի է որոշակի պատկերացում կազմել նրանց անձնական կյանքի,  առօրյայի մասին: Զրադաշտության մեջ նմանապես ոչ մի սահմանափակում չկա, ինչպես նաև հրեական ավանդության մեջ (Ծն 1:22: Եւ օրհնեաց զնոսա Աստուած եւ ասէ. աճեցէ́ք եւ բազմացարուք), որը փոխանցվել է քրիստոնեությանը:
> 
> Ասածս ինչ է. ոչ մի հիմունք չկա մտածելու, որ «ավանդական» կոչված սահմանափակումները գալիս են հնուց ու կապված են մեր մշակույթի հետ: Սրանք ընդամենը վերջին հարյուրամյակի տգետ մարդկանց բորբոքված երևակայության պտուղն են: Ով ուզում է պատկերացում կազմել իրական «հայկական ավանդական սեքսի»™ մասին, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ Շիրազի «Գազել Շամիրամին»:


15-16-րդ դարերի հայրեններում ու սիրային տաղերում էլ կան հայկական ավանդական սեքսի բավականին վառ նկարագրություններ:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինչքան գիտեմ հնդիկներն ավանդական սեքսի ավելի քան 300 տարբերակներ ունեին, դասագիրքն էլ Կամասուտրա ա կոչվում
> հետո՝ ինչը շատ ես անում, ավանդական ա դառնում ուզած-չուզած, հիմա կարող ա մարդկանց դուր ա գալիս սեքսի ընթացքում իրար քիթ քչփորել, է դուրները գալիս ա, ջանները սաղ լինի, բայց որ մի օր սրտներն էքստրիմ ուզեց, առանց քիթ քչփորելու պետք ա յոլա գնան
> 
> իհարկե բոլորս էլ հոգու խորքում հասկանում ենք, որ ավանդական ասվածը միսիոներական դիրքն ա՝ առանց ավելորդ թիթիզությունների, բայց նաև կարծում եմ բոլորս հասկանում ենք, որ էդ ավանդույթն արդեն սկսել ա պատմություն դառնալ, ի սլավա բաբամ, էէ բագամ


Միսիոներականում էլ կարելի ա լիքը ոչ ավանդական բաներ անել, մարդու մտքին տեղ ըլնի:  :Love:  Կեցցեն ավելորդ թիթիզությունները:

----------

Glen (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Միսիոներականում էլ կարելի ա լիքը ոչ ավանդական բաներ անել, մարդու մտքին տեղ ըլնի:  Կեցցեն ավելորդ թիթիզությունները:


կեցցեն ))

----------


## Զաքար

> Ես մի երկու "ավանդապահ" ծանոթ տղեք գիտեմ, որ ասում են "կնիկս եթե մինետ անի, տնից կհանեմ ռադ կանեմ"։ Դե հիմա արի էս մարդկանց բան բացատրի ...


Բայց պակասել էլ չեն կանայք, որոնց եթե մինետ առաջարկվի, հասատ շատ քյարթերից ավելի բռի կարձագանքեն։ Ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ տաբուն հավասարաչափ է նստած կանանց ու տղաների մեջ։

----------


## Զաքար

> Ինչ լիմիտներ ունեք սեքսի մեջ, լինի դա կին և ամուսին հարաբերություններում, կամ ընկեր և ընկերուհի։ Ի՞նչ եք հասկանում ազատ սեքս ասելով ու ո՞րն ա էդ ազատության սահմանը։


Ազատությունը սկսվում է դիմացինից, պայմաններից, ... , իսկ վերջավորությունը մեկը չէ, այլ բոլոր այն գործողություններն, որոնք պատճառում են տհաճ զգացողություններ, հանդիսանում են ազատության վերջավորներ։ Իմ կարծիքով սեքսի մեջ սահմանափակումը կամ որոշ ձևերի ու դիրքերի բացառումը պիտի լինի այն դեպքում, երբ դրանք պարզապես տհաճ են զույգին։ 
Իսկ լայն հասարակության շրջանում ընդունված «լիմիտ» ու «ազատ սեքս» հասկացություններն ինձ համար խիստ անտրամաբանական են, որովհետև դրանք ո՛չ պարադոքսներ են, ո՛չ էլ դեդուկցիաներ, այլ ուղղակի վիրուս են, որոնցով մարդը ակամա վարակվում է։ Օրինակ ՝ սեքսը սահմանափակում են ոչ թե, որ այն հաճույք չի պաճառում, այլ սահմանափակում են համարելով, որ դա իրենց կնոջը հարիր չէ (կամ օջախին), չէ՞ որ կինը մայր է, իսկ մորը բացարձակապես հարիր չէ հաճույքից բերանքսիվայր սավանը ճանկռել, բայց միևնույն պահին էլ կարող են սրբապղծություն անել, ասենք բռնեն ու ծեծեն էդ սրբին։ 
Կարծում եմ, լիմիտով սեքս (վերը նշածս իմաստով) կարող է լինել մարմնավաճառի հետ, ով առանձին վճար է ուզում մինետի համար, իսկ ազատ սեքս հասկացությունը
հասարակության մեջ կրկին աղավաղված է հանդես գալիս, տարօրինակ երանգներ ստացած։ Շատերի մոտ դա նշանակում է, ոչ թե ըստ զույգերի ցանկության, այլ ով ինչքան բան գիտի առանց հատուկ ուշադրության փորձում է իրականացնել։
Ինձ համար երբ ազատությունը ձգված է միայն զույգերի միջև, դա միանշանակ նորմալ է, իսկ երբ ազատության տենչը հասնում է, օրինակ սվինգ ապրելակերպին (Գլեն, քեզ նկատի չունեմ, այլ ընդհանրապես եմ ասում)։ էդտեղ ազատությունն ինձ համար դառնում հարաբերության, նաև բարոյականության ներքին թշնամի։ 



> Իսկ եթե կողմնակից եք ավելի "ավանդական" սեքի, ապա ի՞նչ պատճառներից ելնելով։


Եթե ավանդական ասելով նկատի ունես միսիոներական դիրք բան, ապա ինձ համար դա ամենալավ դիրքն է, լավ սեքս հենց էդ դիրքով է լինում, որովհետե էդ ժամանակ կնոջն մի տեսակ սկսում ես կլանել, նաև կլանվել իր մեջ հետո ասենք նրա տաք շնչառությունը դատարկ օդի կամ սավանի վրա թափառելու փոխարեն քո մարմնի վրա է թափառում։ Էլ աչքերի մոտության մասին չեմ ասում, որոնք քեզ շատ մոտ տարածությունում վերածվում զույգ գլակտիկաների։  :Wink:

----------

Glen (31.03.2016), Ուլուանա (31.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ավանդականը երևի էն սեքսն ա, որով մեր պապերն են զբաղվել։ Բայց ես պապուս հետ էս թեմայով չեմ շփվել, ու խաբար չեմ թե ինքը, կամ իրա պապը ոնց են սեքսով զբաղվել։ Կարող ա պապս, կամ պապուս պապը իզվռաշեն էր, ո՞վ գիտի։ Հենա, էն մեր դաշնակ ակումբցին ասում ա, որ մեր պապերը թոնրի կողքը սվինգ են արել, գումարած ինցեստը, բնականաբար պատահական, որ իմանային չէին անի  :Think:  

Ասածս ինչ ա, իմ համար սեքսը, իր ողջ բազմազանությամբ, ավանդական զբաղմունք ա։ Ես մենակ չեմ հանդուրժում անչափահասների հետ կապված սեռական վարքի ցանկացած դրսևորում, և բնականաբար բռնությունը։ Իմ համար ամեն դեպքում ֆիզիոլոգիական ու հոգեբանական հասունությունը շատ կարևոր, որոշիչ նշանակություն ունի, գումարած փոխադարաձ համաձայնությունը։ Թե չէ մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում, պաժալիստ ա, ով ոնց ուզում ա, միսիոներական, կրոնափիլիսոփայական, օրալ, անալ, մինետ, կլառնետ, տրոմբոն, երկուսով, չորսով, սաղ քուչով, բոնդաժ, մասաժ ․․․․ ինչքան մարդ, էտքան ճաշակ։ Ես չուզենամ, չեմ անի, կուզենամ՝ կանեմ, բայց ուրիշի ոչ մի արածը տրագեդիա չեմ սարքի։

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2016), Chuk (31.03.2016), Glen (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## Rammstein

> Բայց պակասել էլ չեն կանայք, որոնց եթե մինետ առաջարկվի, հասատ շատ քյարթերից ավելի բռի կարձագանքեն։ Ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ տաբուն հավասարաչափ է նստած կանանց ու տղաների մեջ։


Դե հա: Եթե անգամ լիքը մարմնավաճառներ դա չեն անում, բա ավանդապաշտ հայ կնիկնե՞րը ոնց կարան անեն:  :Jpit: 

Ստեղից սկսած մի 3 րոպե նայեք:  :Jpit: 
https://youtu.be/7VKwibbW2m8?t=1h11m14s


Բայց ինձ մի բան էլ ա հետաքրքրում, էդ նույն մտածողությամբ կանայք կունիլինգուսի մասի՞ն ինչ են մտածում: Կհամարե՞ն արդյոք, որ արժանապատիվ տղամարդը չպետք ա կունիլինգուսով զբաղվի:

----------


## Զաքար

> Բայց ինձ մի բան էլ ա հետաքրքրում, էդ նույն մտածողությամբ կանայք կունիլինգուսի մասի՞ն ինչ են մտածում: Կհամարե՞ն արդյոք, որ արժանապատիվ տղամարդը չպետք ա կունիլինգուսով զբաղվի:


Մի քանի օր առաջ իմացա, որ մեր քաղաքում տենց դեպք է եղել։ Աղջիկը տղային հասցնում է էդ աստիճանի ու հետո բոլորին պատմում էդ մասին, որ տղան տենց ստորություն է արել և այլն, ու քաղաքի ժողովուրդը (մեծ մասը) լարեցին տղային քաղաքից։ 
Շատ են աղջիկներն, որոնք առաջարկությունը կընդունեն, բայց հետո հաստատ կասեն, որ աննամուսի մեկն էր, ու  տենց բաներ։

----------

Rammstein (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քանի օր առաջ իմացա, որ մեր քաղաքում տենց դեպք է եղել։ Աղջիկը տղային հասցնում է էդ աստիճանի ու հետո բոլորին պատմում էդ մասին, որ տղան տենց ստորություն է արել և այլն, ու քաղաքի ժողովուրդը (մեծ մասը) լարեցին տղային քաղաքից։ 
> Շատ են աղջիկներն, որոնք առաջարկությունը կընդունեն, բայց հետո հաստատ կասեն, որ աննամուսի մեկն էր, ու  տենց բաներ։


Դե ընգեր, աշխարհում լիքը պսիխապատներ կան։ Որ ամեն հարցում իրանց կարծիքն ու վարքը որպես գործոն հաշվի առնես, պիտի մենակ օնանիզմով զբաղվես, ուտես ցորեն հաց, խմես այծի կաթ, ու դաժե դու էլ չնայես ինչ ես անում, որ հանկարծ ուրիշների մոտ պատահական չծակվես, որ տենց բան ես արել։

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Մանուլ (01.04.2016)

----------


## Զաքար

> Դե ընգեր, աշխարհում լիքը պսիխապատներ կան։ Որ ամեն հարցում իրանց կարծիքն ու վարքը որպես գործոն հաշվի առնես, պիտի մենակ օնանիզմով զբաղվես, ուտես ցորեն հաց, խմես այծի կաթ, ու դաժե դու էլ չնայես ինչ ես անում, որ հանկարծ ուրիշների մոտ պատահական չծակվես, որ տենց բան ես արել։


Համաձայն եմ, բայց երբ նմանատիպ հասարակության մեջ ես ապրում, ապա չես էլ կարող հաշվի չառնել նրաց կարծիքը, պարզապես շատ կտուժես։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց երբ նմանատիպ հասարակության մեջ ես ապրում, ապա չես էլ կարող հաշվի չառնել նրաց կարծիքը, պարզապես շատ կտուժես։


Հաշվի առնել էլ կա, հավի առնել էլ ․․․ ոչ մեկը չի ասում հենց առաջին պատահած եզին ասես, արի քեզ մի հատ մինետ անեմ, հետո էլ բողոքես, որ սաղ քաղաքը դրանից էր խոսում։

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Հայկական ավանդական բարքերի մասին ահագին պատկերացում կարելի ա կազմել *էս* ու *էս* հոդվածներից  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2016), Hack (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկական ավանդական բարքերի մասին ահագին պատկերացում կարելի ա կազմել *էս* ու *էս* հոդվածներից


Էս ինչ լավ բաներ են, նստեմ կարդամ  :Jpit:

----------


## Զաքար

> Հաշվի առնել էլ կա, հավի առնել էլ ․․․ ոչ մեկը չի ասում հենց առաջին պատահած եզին ասես, արի քեզ մի հատ մինետ անեմ, հետո էլ բողոքես, որ սաղ քաղաքը դրանից էր խոսում։


Տրիբուն, տեղ կա, որ ասել էլ հեչ պետք չի, բավական է միայն էդ թեման քննարկելու պահին դրականորեն արտահայտվես կամ հավասար չքննադատես։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս ինչ լավ բաներ են, նստեմ կարդամ


Ամփոփումը ստեղ գրի էլի  :Jpit:  Ժամանակ չկա սաղ կարդալու:

----------


## Hack

> Հենա, էն մեր դաշնակ ակումբցին ասում ա, որ մեր պապերը թոնրի կողքը սվինգ են արել


Չմեռանք՝ դաշնակ էլ դառանք։ Ես ԲԿԶ'ական եմ (Բոլոր Կուսակցություններից Զզված քաղաքացի):

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, տեղ կա, որ ասել էլ հեչ պետք չի, բավական է միայն էդ թեման քննարկելու պահին դրականորեն արտահայտվես կամ հավասար չքննադատես։


Զաքար ախպեր, ես ի՞նչ անեմ, ասա ․․․  :LOL:  Դե, ամեն մարդ, իրա շրջապատը, իրա քննարկելիք հարցերը։ Բնական ա, որ տերտերի ներկայությամբ սատանյից չեն խոսում։ Չնայած տերտերը ինքը կարող ա ամենամեծ սատանիստը լինի։ 

Ես չեմ ասում հասարակությանը փաթեթավորենք, քցենք մի յան, չնայած շատ լավ բան արած կլինեինք։ Բայց որ ամեն վարկյան կողքերդ նայես, որ հանկարծ հասարակությունը ամեն ասածիդ կամ արածիդ համար ոռդ չկծի, կարող ա շաքարից մեռնես։

----------


## Chuk

> Ամփոփումը ստեղ գրի էլի  Ժամանակ չկա սաղ կարդալու:


Տենց ամփոփելու բան չի, Բյուր, ահագին հետաքրքիր բաներ կան, օրինակ՝ հատված  :Jpit: 




> Եթե կինը համոզված է, որ իր ամուսինը տառապում է արվամոլությամբ, անասնամոլությամբ և զբաղվում է պոռնկությամբ՝ կարող է հեռանալ նրանից: Բայց եթե ամուսինը զղջացել է և երաշխիք է տվել կնոջը, որ այդ բանը չի կրկնվի, Գոշը խորհուրդ է տալիս կնոջը չհեռանալ: Եթե ամուսինը մի անգամ ևս բռնվի այդ արարքներում, կինը կարող է հեռանալ, վերցնելով իր հետ ամուսնու ունեցվածքի կեսը: Ինչ խոսք, որ Գոշի Դատաստանագրքի այս հոդվածը (ԺԱ) խիստ հումանիստական և ռեալ կռվան կանանց ձեռքում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու ընդհանրապես, հասարակությունը ամենամեծ դեմագոգն ա։ Ինքը իրա կարծիքը ամեն վարկյան փոխում ա ու հարմարացնում ա ընթացիկ պայմաններին։ Հասարակությունը, համ էլ, երբեք կոնկրետ հղում չի անում աղբյուրին, մենակ ասում ա «հասարակությունը տենց ա կարծում»։ Նենց որ, էտ հասարակությանն էլ շատ լուրջ ընդունելը լուրջ չի։

----------

Cassiopeia (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Կամ օրինակ՝




> Մովսեսի օրենքը պահանջում է կուսությունից զրկված (նախքան ամուսնությունը) կնոջը սպանել: Դեմ լինելով դրան, Գոշը սահմանում է ամուսնու իրավունք տալ տվյալ դեպքում, եթե ցանկանա, ազատ արձակել կնոջը կամ պահել իր մոտ, եթե դա նրան հարմար է: Բայց նա թող չհրապարակի կնոջ ամոթը, որովհետև կույսերը հաճախ են սխալվում, մանավանդ, այդ ամոթալի քայլը նա կատարել է նախքան ամուսնու տուն մտնելը: Եթե ամուսինը կնոջը թողնի, իրավունք ունի այլ կին առնելու. այդ իրավունքը Գոշը տալիս է նաև կնոջը, որովհետև կինն անառակություն է կատարել նախքան օրինական ամուսնությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չմեռանք՝ դաշնակ էլ դառանք։ Ես ԲԿԶ'ական եմ (Բոլոր Կուսակցություններից Զզված քաղաքացի):


Ա՜խ, նոր հասկացա ինչու ա Տրիբունը քեզ դաշնակ ասում  :LOL:  Տրիբուն  :Jpit: 

Թեմայի մեջ. Չուկ, էն ա էլի, դեռ Գոշի վախտերից նույնասեռականների իրավունքները պաշտպանել են  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Ա՜խ, նոր հասկացա ինչու ա Տրիբունը քեզ դաշնակ ասում  Տրիբուն 
> 
> Թեմայի մեջ. Չուկ, էն ա էլի, դեռ Գոշի վախտերից նույնասեռականների իրավունքները պաշտպանել են


Բա, որ ասում եմ լիքը հետաքրքիր բաներ կան, մի բան գիտեմ էլի  :Jpit: 

Ինձ ամենաշատը բացում ա քավորի առաջին գիշերվա իրավունքը, որն իհարկե ամեն տեղ չի, որ եղել ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Հայկական ավանդական բարքերի մասին ահագին պատկերացում կարելի ա կազմել *էս* ու *էս* հոդվածներից


Կարդում եմ  :Blink: 




> հարսն առաջին գիշերը օգնում էր քավորին զգեստները հանել, անկողին մտնել, ապա ինքը պառկում իր եղբոր հետ, իսկ փեսան գնում և մտնում էր քավորի ծոցը

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2016), Chuk (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Փաստորեն նույնիսկ Գոշը նույնասեռականներին չէր առաջարկում VAREL!

Էս հատվածը մի տեղ պահեմ, հաջորդ անգամ հայ գենի համար կռիվ տվողների աչքը մտցնեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հարսն առաջին գիշերը օգնում էր քավորին զգեստները հանել, անկողին մտնել, ապա ինքը պառկում իր եղբոր հետ, իսկ փեսան գնում և մտնում էր քավորի ծոցը


Էս ի՞նչ ա: Սվինգ, ինցեստ, նույնասեռական սեքս, սաղ խառնած ա իրար  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Որոշ տեղերում քավորն ու հարսնեղբայրը առագաստի գիշերը մնում էին փեսայի տանը: Հենց իմացվում էր, որ տղան տիրացել է աղջկան, քավորը թըրփանգը՝ հրացանը, «տրաքցնում էր», հավ էր մորթում և արյունոտած նշանով ուղարկում հարսի մորը` որպես «պարզերեսության» նշան: Աղջկա մայրն էլ հավ էր մորթում և փլավի գլխին դրած պատասխան ուղարկում


Աաաա, փաստորեն հեչ էլ անձայն չի եղել ու լավ էլ ականջ են դրել  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2016), Cassiopeia (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աաաա, փաստորեն հեչ էլ անձայն չի եղել ու լավ էլ ականջ են դրել


Ի՜նչ կարմիր խնձոր, կարմիր հավ էր  :LOL:  թողեք գործս անեմ յաաա:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, որ կարմիր հավը ոչ թե մաքրության նշան էր, այլ պարզերեսության, այսինքն իմաստն էն էր, որ տղեն ու աղջիկը սեքս են արել, այլ ոչ թե աղջիկը կույս էր, թե չէ:

Մի քանի հետաքրքիր հատվածներ էլ.




> Ծնված առաջնեկի վերաբերյալ էլ բանահյուսության մեջ պահպանվել են
> հետևյալ տողերը.
> Յա հորն է նման,
> Յա մորն է նման,
> Յա էլ՝ քավորին է նման:





> Մեր գրառած նյութերում Աղձնիքի հարավային հովտային քրդախառն բնա-
> կեցված շրջաններում հայ ընտանիքները ստիպողաբար քավոր էին վերցնում
> քուրդ աղաներին, որոնց կամքով ու համաձայնությամբ պետք է կայանար
> հարսնացուի ընտրությունը և որոնց էլ պատկանում էր նորահարսի առաջին
> գիշերվա՝ հայ ընտանիքի բարոյական պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը
> նսեմացնող իրավունքը: Ահա թե ինչու այդ զազրելի պահանջի դեմն առնելու
> համար հաճախ աղջիկներին ամուսնացնում էին դեռ օրորոցում կամ դեռա-
> հաս տարիքում:






> Սասունում եկեղեցական պսակի արարողության ժամանակ քահանան
> վերցնում էր մետաքսե կարմիր ու սպիտակ բարակ թել և քավորի հետ ծայրերը
> ոլորելով՝ կազմում նարոտ: Նարոտի կարմիր գույնը փեսայի առնականության,
> ուժի խորհրդանիշ էր, իսկ սպիտակ գույնը՝ հարսի կուսության, անմեղության:
> Նարոտը խորհրդանշում էր նոր ընտանիքի ստեղծման գաղափարը: Նորապ-
> սակները չպետք է ամուսնական հարաբերություն ունենան, մինչև որ քահա-
> նան, եթե նա չլինի, ապա քավորը հատուկ ծիսակատարությամբ «թագ վերա-
> ցումով» չհանի նարոտը, որից հետո հարս ու փեսան արդեն կարող են առա-
> գաստ մտնել: Ժողովուրդը, ինչպես դիպուկ է նկատել Խ. Սամուելյանը, ուրիշ
> ...


Մի խոսքով քավորի հոդվածը պետք ա ծերից ծեր կարդալ  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Ուլուանա (01.04.2016)

----------


## Hack

Ի միջի այլոց, «Կարմիր խնձորը» ռուսական ավանդական ծեսերում էլ գոյություն ունի. կոչվում է «կարմիր սավան»: Վաղ առավոտյան, առաջին ամուսնական գիշերից հետո սկսեսուրը խնամիների ու մոտիկ հարազատների հետ գնում է նորապսակների մոտ՝ նրանց անկողնու սավանը ստուգելու: Եթե սավանը արնոտված է, այն դրոշակի պես ամրացնում են մի երկար ձողափայտի ու մեծ շուքով տանում գյուղամեջ՝ ի գիտություն բոլորին:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կարմիր խնձոր Իտալիայում էլ կա, հիմա էլ հարավի հետամնաց գյուղերում առավոտ կանուխ Ճապոնիայի դրոշ սավանը կախում են դռից, որ ամբողջ գյուղը իմանա։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առաջին հոդվածից մի քանի էջ կարդացի, լիքը ինցեստ, բազմակնություն, մարմնավաճառություն, մի քանի բան ծաղկաքաղ եմ արել, բայց լավ կլինի ամբողջությամբ կարդաք, ահավոր հետաքրքիր ա.

ֆեմինիստական բարքեր.



> եթե մի տղամարդ աչք ունի մի այլ կնոջ վրա։ շնա-
> բարո է ու այդ պատճառով թողնում է իր զավակներ ունեցող և մարմնական
> արատներից զերծ և ոչ պոռնիկ կնոջր, այս դեպքում նա պարտավոր է իր
> ամբուլջ ունեցվածք ը կիսել ք որդիները, տունը, հողը, ջուրը)՝ կնոջ հետ հա -
> վասար :





> Արձ ակված դեպքում ամուլ կինն իրավունք ուներ վերցնել հետը բերած
> կարասին, հանդերձանքր, արծաթը, աղախինը, անասունները և այլն։ Եթե
> կինը, բացի ամ լութ յունից, ուրիշ արատներ չուներ թ ամուսինը պարտավոր էր
> նման անարգանքի համար տուգանք վճարել (Ե)։ Ապահսւրքլանե|ու իրավունքը
> տզամսւրղուն էր վերապահված , դրա համար էլ կանոնը սահմանում է. ամուս-
> նուց հեռացող կնոջը պետք է բռնել ու վերադարձնել ամուսնու տունը։





> ՈրովՀետև Հենց այդ Ղվ]ւնի ժողովի ժա-
> մանակ էլ Հայտնի էր, որ ազնվականները և նույնիսկ ռամիկ Հեծյալները օթե-
> վանում էին վանքերում, իրենց Հետ տանելով գուսաններ ու վարձու կանայք,
> որոնց Հետ և խրախճում էին։ Այս и/ի սով, մեր վանքերն էլ նույն վիճակում
> էին, ինչպես որ եվրոպականը միջին դարերում. պոռնկության տարածման օ-
> ջախներ էին դրանք։ Ականատեսներն իրավամբ Հիշատակում էին, թե պղծվում
> են և սրբավայրերը։





> շորրորդ դարում մեր նախարարներն
> ու մեծամեծներ ը եղել են բազմակին և ամուսնացել են մերձավորների հետ:
> ԺԸ դարի վերջում և ԺԹ֊ի սկզբում Ղարաբաղի Հայ մելիքներից ոմանք,
> Հարճեր ունենալով Հանդերձ, եղել են երկկին։ Սա մնացուկ է չորրորդ դարից,
> երբ մեր նախարարներր բազմակին էին

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.04.2016), Ուլուանա (01.04.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նաև բավականին հանդուրժող  :Jpit: 




> Համեմատած եբրայական կամ ինչպես Գոշն Է ասում՝ մովսեսական
> օրենքների հետ, իր մշակած օրենսգիրքր անհամեմատ հումանիստական Է։
> Դա ապացուցվում Է Դատաստանագրքի թեկ ուղ ԺԹ՝ հոդվածով, րստ որի անա-
> ռակ, անասնամո լ, արվամոլ տղամարդր չպետք Է դատապարտվի ան դա մ ա -
> գրկոլթյան, ինչպես այդ արվում Էր անցյալում եբրայական ժողովրդի մ ոտ։
> Գոշր պահանջում Է տուգանել այդպիսի տղամարդուն։ Рայը եթե նման հան-
> ցանք կատարողր ոչ քւ՝հսէոոն|ա Է, ապա պետք Է կտրել նրա առնանդամը։։





> Գոշը մեծ հումանիստ Է, երբ ըացսաու մ Է կուսություն ը կորդը -
> յ՝ած կնոջ սպանությունը , որր գալիս Է բարբարոսության ժամանակներից<
> Ինչպես տղամարդուն, նույնպես և կնոջր նա արտոնում Է կրկին ամուսնանար
> Դեռ ավելին, եթե տղամարդր ցանկանում Է, կարող Է որևէ նկա՛տառումով
> ապրել իր կնոջ հետ։ Այս ամենը, անշուշտ, Գոշի հայացքների դրական կողմն
> է։ Իսկ նախապաշարմունքն այն է, որ, այնուամենայնիվ, ապօրինի է համա-
> յքում ամուսնությունը կուսությունից ղրկված աղջկա հետ։ Ինչևէ, միջնադարի
> շատ ժողովոլրդների, այդ թվում և եվրոպական ժողովուրդներ/։ օրենքների 
> համեմատ, կանանց Նկատմամբ Դոշի Դատաստանագիրքը շատ և շատ կող-
> մերով իրոք առաջադիմական է և հո ւ ման ի ստա կսւն:





> Գոշի դարաշրջանում կիրառվել է սեռական հագուրդի համար անառակ
> կնոջր վարձանք վճարելը





> եթե ամուսինը համոզվեց, որ իր հետ նշանված կինը նախքան
> պսակը պոռնկացել Է, կարող Է այդ կնոջն առնել կամ չառներ Օրենքի այս
> մեղմությունն ե/նում Է հայ ժողովրդի .սովորութային կանոնից, որն այնքան
> Էլ խիստ չի եղել մարդկային ֆիզիկական թուլությունների հանդեպ։

----------

Chuk (01.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ավանդականը երևի էն սեքսն ա, որով մեր պապերն են զբաղվել։ Բայց ես պապուս հետ էս թեմայով չեմ շփվել, ու խաբար չեմ թե ինքը, կամ իրա պապը ոնց են սեքսով զբաղվել։ Կարող ա պապս, կամ պապուս պապը իզվռաշեն էր, ո՞վ գիտի։ Հենա, էն մեր դաշնակ ակումբցին ասում ա, որ մեր պապերը թոնրի կողքը սվինգ են արել, գումարած ինցեստը, բնականաբար պատահական, որ իմանային չէին անի


Ապեր, մեր պապերը կայֆարիկ ռոմանտիկ դեմքեր են եղել ու նայի ինչ լավ երգ են մեզ թողել՝ բնություն, ֆետիշ, վերջում էլ սադո-մազո՝ ծառի մասնակցությամբ…


ԽՆՁՈՐԻ ԾԱՌԻ ՏԱԿԻՆ
ժողովրդական

Խընձորի ծառի տակին,
Խընձորի ծառի տակին,
Ես իմ յարը սիրեցի,
Խընձորի ծառի տակին,
Խընձորի ծառի տակին:

Յար ջան, դու բարով եկար,
Կարմիր սոլերով եկար,
Հե՜յ խորոտիկ իմ յարըս,
Հե՜յ անուշիկ իմ յարըս,
Խնջիկ մնջիկ մի անի,
Խընձորի ծառի տակին:

Ծառեր դուք իրար միք տա,
Ճըղեր, դուք էլ բար միք տա.
Ես իմ յարը սիրեցի,
Խընձորի ծառի տակին,
Խընձորի ծառի տակին:

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.04.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էլի ավանդականի մասին  :Jpit:  
Պարզվում ա՝ ավանդականում ընդհանրապես սեքս չկա:

----------


## Rammstein

> Էլի ավանդականի մասին  
> Պարզվում ա՝ ավանդականում ընդհանրապես սեքս չկա:


Էս ի՞նչ էր:  :Shok: 




> Եվ ցանկություն ես ունենում ոմանց երեսին հասցնել մի շոյիչ ապտակ, դուք, հարգելիներս, լույս աշխարհ եք եկել սիրո արարման խորհրդով, թե՞ սեքսի տռփանքի անեծքով:


Ոնց հասկացա մարդու մտածելու ունակության վրա ահռելի ազդեցություն ունի` ինքը սեքսի արդյունքում ա աշխարհ եկե՞լ, թե՞ միայն սիրո արարման խորհրդով:  :LOL:

----------

John (01.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (04.04.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## John

> Ոնց հասկացա մարդու մտածելու ունակության վրա ահռելի ազդեցություն ունի` ինքը սեքսի արդյունքում ա աշխարհ եկե՞լ, թե՞ միայն սիրո արարման խորհրդով:


Հիսուսին էր նամյոկ անում, որ սիրո արարման խորհրդով լույս աշխարհ եկավ։

----------

